# Vermüllung von Nord- und Ostsee hält an



## Andal (22. September 2020)

Nord- und Ostsee sind quasi die Zufahrten zu Europa. Die sauber zu kriegen und dann sauber zu halten ist für einen Staat alleine ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit. Es sollte lieber drauf geachtet werden, dass Deutschland "von innen heraus" sauberer wird und Umweltsäue richtig einen auf den Sack bekommen. Und zwar alle. Angefangen vom Spargeltarzan, der seine Red Bull Dose ganz cool neben den Mülleimer wirft, bis hin zum Industriellen, oder dem Energiewirt, der seine Jauche in den nächsten Bach rinnen lässt. Das stünde unserer Regierung besser zu Gesicht, als mit Windmühlen zu kämpfen!

Eine Plastikflasche, die irgendwo auf dem hohen Atlantik über Bord geht, oder aus der Karibik an unsere Wattenmeerküste driftet, ist schwerlich zu bekämpfen, aber gegen die Säue, die ihren Partymüll im nächsten Gebüsch entsorgen kann man was machen. Es muss ja nicht gleich wie in Singapur werden, wo man für einen ausgespuckten Kaugummi in den Knast geht, aber man kann die Kandare deutlich anziehen und zwar da, wo der Dreckbär wütet.


----------



## plattfisch56 (22. September 2020)

Vielleicht ist der Großteil unserer Mitbürger im Müll aufgewachsen,
und kennen es nicht anders.....so kommt es mir vor wenn Urlaubszeit ist und die ganzen Touris anrücken.


----------



## Pescador (22. September 2020)

In Nord- u. Ostsee brodeln noch ganz andere Müllprobleme  :
Altlasten in den Meeren


----------



## Blueser (22. September 2020)

Die Vergangenheit wird uns einholen. Und das immer und immer wieder ...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> In Nord- u. Ostsee brodeln noch ganz andere Müllprobleme  :
> Altlasten in den Meeren



Ja, die Tonnen von verklappter Munition aus den letzten Weltkriegen, u. a. Giftgasgranaten werden nur zu einem Bruchteil geborgen, obwohl die Mäntel schon lange durchgerostet sind! 
Weißer und gelber Phosphor treten aus, werden an die Ostseestrände gespült und oft mit Bernstein verwechselt. Eingesteckt in eine Kleidungstasche kam es schon zu schwersten Verbrennungen! 

Grundfische, die in diesen Verklappungsgebieten leben, haben oft Krebsgeschwüre und zu viele Giftstoffe in ihren Körpern, das sie dort nicht mehr gefangen werden dürfen! 

Aber es gibt auch gutes zu vermelden: Eine Organisation holt sogenannte "Geisternetze" aus der Ostsee, z. B. von Wracks, und trennt diese nach Material. Daraus entsteht Kleidung oder etwas anderes. 

Es ist zwar nur der berühmte "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein" , aber zumindest ein Anfang...


----------



## Chief Brolly (23. September 2020)

Pescador schrieb:


> In Nord- u. Ostsee brodeln noch ganz andere Müllprobleme  :
> Altlasten in den Meeren



Ja, die Tonnen von verklappter Munition aus den letzten Weltkriegen, u. a. Giftgasgranaten werden nur zu einem Bruchteil geborgen, obwohl die Mäntel schon lange durchgerostet sind! 
Weißer und gelber Phosphor treten aus, werden an die Ostseestrände gespült und oft mit Bernstein verwechselt. Eingesteckt in eine Kleidungstasche kam es schon zu schwersten Verbrennungen! 

Grundfische, die in diesen Verklappungsgebieten leben, haben oft Krebsgeschwüre und zu viele Giftstoffe in ihren Körpern, das sie dort nicht mehr gefangen werden dürfen! 

Aber es gibt auch gutes zu vermelden: Eine Organisation holt sogenannte "Geisternetze" aus der Ostsee, z. B. von Wracks, und trennt diese nach Material. Daraus entsteht Kleidung oder etwas anderes. 

Es ist zwar nur der berühmte "Tropfen auf den heißen Stein" , aber zumindest ein Anfang...


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (23. September 2020)

Zu allem Überfluss schmeißt Greenpeace auch noch große Steine ins Wasser.
Stammen diese wenigstens irgendwo von der Ostseeküste bzw. vom ehemaligen Meeresgrund?
Ansonsten könnte man auch das eventuell als Einbringen von fremdartigen Stoffen bzw. Müll betrachten.

Nachtrag:
Man stelle sich einmal vor, Greenpeace träfe mit einem der vielen Gesteinsbrocken zufällig eine alte Ankertaumine.
Das Ergebnis wäre wohl eine Rain*BOOM* Warrior.


----------



## Andal (23. September 2020)

Ein Wrack mehr, oder weniger würde wohl kaum etwas an der grausigen Bilanz schönen.


----------



## 1.AVM (24. Oktober 2020)

Ich denk ja, die ganze Müllgeschichte fängt schon beim Kauf im Angelladen an (was uns Angler jetzt mal betrifft).
Knicklichter eingepackt in Plastik, Würmer in Styropor, der ganze Zubehörquatsch ist auch alles Kunststoff.
Dann gehen wir angeln, über das "Hängen-lassen" will ich nicht reden, das ist im Promille-Bereich.
Aber jeder kennt es: leere Wurmboxen am Wasser "von den anderen!" .... und so weiter ...

... und dann ist jährlich 3x Arbeitseinsatz im Verein ... oder 4x .... und man sammelt genau diesen Anglermüll "von den anderen!" ein, feiert sich über die Säuberungsaktion.

Aber letztendlich spielt es doch keine Rolle, ob die Wurmbox am Wasser landet oder im Mülleimer, der dann auch bloß irgendwo "endgelagert" wird (als ob alles verbrannt/recycelt wird) ... Wenns in der gelben Tonne landet, ists ein guter Müll, der wird ja schließlich alle paar Wochen abgeholt und ist dann aus dem Sichtfeld.

Wenns am Straßenrand sichtbar wird, sinds die Umweltsünder, die nicht nachhaltig sind.

Ich für meinen Teil verangle nur noch mein riesiges Repertoire an Equipment und kaufe nur noch das allernötigste nach. Ja, ich werd sicherlich auch das Angeln umstellen, nicht mehr so viel kaufen, nicht mehr so viel Müll produzieren. 

Für uns Angler, finde ich, fängt das mit dem Müll in den Meeren/Flüssen/Seen beim Kaufen in den (Angel-)läden an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2020)

1.AVM schrieb:


> Ich denk ja, die ganze Müllgeschichte fängt schon beim Kauf im Angelladen an (was uns Angler jetzt mal betrifft).
> Knicklichter eingepackt in Plastik, Würmer in Styropor, der ganze Zubehörquatsch ist auch alles Kunststoff.
> Dann gehen wir angeln, über das "Hängen-lassen" will ich nicht reden, das ist im Promille-Bereich.
> Aber jeder kennt es: leere Wurmboxen am Wasser "von den anderen!" .... und so weiter ...
> ...



An sich geht es hier ja um die Vermüllung von Ost- und Nordsee und nicht um den leidlichen Kleinstmüll der von den ewigen mea culpa Anglern zitierte Drecksau Angelkollege am Löschweiher.
Diese Meeresvermüllung hat eine Ursache und auch Dimmension, da brauchen wir nicht anfangen, wieder mal uns Angler in irgendeiner Weise ins Gespräch zu bringen!


----------



## 1.AVM (24. Oktober 2020)

Zum Glück hört Umweltschutz beim Angeln nicht beim Rute in die Garage stellen auf 
Konsum geht alle etwas an.


----------



## Toni_1962 (24. Oktober 2020)

Das ist hier nicht das Thema!


Aber wenn du schon den Thread generell und pauschal umweltmäßig vergewaltigen möchtest:
Wenn der Mann im Mond nicht so viel Pfeife rauchen würde, hätten wir nachts weniger Luftverschmutzung.


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Oktober 2020)

Denke auch, dass man sich auf das Thema Müll in / an Nord / Ostsee konzentrieren sollte und nicht schon nach 3 Tröts abschweifen.

Die Frage die sich aufdrängt, ist, da Deutschland vermutlich führend in der Müllentsorgung / Wiederverwertung ist, ob es sich um Deutschen oder anderen Müll handelt, der diese Meere belastet?

Oder ob er nur in deutschen Abschnitten / Küsten sichtbar wird, und zum Entsorgen ist.

Ich für meinen Teil glaube, dass von der Deutschen Bevölkerung mittlerweile eher wenig im Meer landet.

Ob man nicht den Buhmann für andere Länder spielt?

Dazu solle man mal erstmal das Müllsystem und die Müllmentalität alle Anrainerstaaten unter die Lupe nehmen, bevor man dies den Deutschen anlastet.

Anhand der Strömungen und der Chemischen Zusammensetzung, kann man vermutlich den Müll zurück verfolgen.

Was wird an z.B. Verpackungen / Plastikflaschen in D hergestellt, bzw, zugekauft, und was wird davon geregelt entsorgt / wiederverwertet.
Decken sich die Summen nicht, muss das ja irgendwo abbleiben. Ob da nicht andere Länder eine weit aus höhere Lücke haben?

Das selbe kann man bei Schiffen usw. machen.

Netzabrisse im Meer sollte man bei einer Behörde melden müssen, damit sie, soweit es die Wassertiefe zulässt geborgen werden können.
Entweder der Verursacher haftet finanziell direkt, oder eine generelle Nutzerabgabe, damit sowas geborgen werden kann. 


Vermute, dass das Umweltempfinden kam wo, so hoch angesiedelt ist, wie in D.


Touristen:
Was mir schon öfter aufgefallen ist, ist das sich zwar die Leute bemühen Ihren Müll zum nächsten Abfalleimer zu bringen, dieser jedoch hoffnungslos überfüllt ist, und dann deswegen daneben landet. Der Wind macht den Rest. Da sollte man mal über die Gebindegrößen und Entleerungszeiträume nachdenken. Vor allem bei denen, die nahe am Wasser sind, ob Meer oder Fließgewässer.


----------



## Andal (24. Oktober 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Denke auch, dass man sich auf das Thema Müll in / an Nord / Ostsee konzentrieren sollte und nicht schon nach 3 Tröts abschweifen.
> 
> Die Frage die sich aufdrängt, ist, da Deutschland vermutlich führend in der Müllentsorgung / Wiederverwertung ist, ob es sich um Deutschen oder anderen Müll handelt, der diese Meere belastet?
> 
> ...


Jeder sieht den Splitter im Auge des anderen, aber nie den Pfahl im eigenen!


----------



## NaabMäx (24. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Jeder sieht den Splitter im Auge des anderen, aber nie den Pfahl im eigenen!



Meins du jetzt die Deutschen sehen Ihren nicht oder die anderen sehen nur den Deutschen aber ihren nicht?


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (24. Oktober 2020)

Toni_1962 schrieb:


> An sich geht es hier ja um die Vermüllung von Ost- und Nordsee und nicht um den leidlichen Kleinstmüll der von den ewigen mea culpa Anglern zitierte Drecksau Angelkollege am Löschweiher.
> Diese Meeresvermüllung hat eine Ursache und auch Dimmension, da brauchen wir nicht anfangen, wieder mal uns Angler in irgendeiner Weise ins Gespräch zu bringen!



Ich angle an einem Zufluss zum Bodensee und am Bodensee selber.
Alles was ich dort ins Wasser werfen würde wäre irgendwann über den Rhein in der Nordsee. Und wenn ich sehe was meine "Kameraden" da so verursachen finde ich Deine Beitrag etwas neben dem Thema. Da sind wir durch die Republik alle mit Schuld an der Ursache


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Oktober 2020)

RavensWiederkehr schrieb:


> Da sind wir *durch die Republik* alle mit Schuld an der Ursache


Aha! Was willst du denn? 
Diktatur? Monarchie?
Prügelstrafen und öffentliche Auspeitschung für Umweltsäue könnte ja noch funktionieren, besonders für die Chefs der ehemalgen IG-Farben, also von BASF, Bayer usw.

Aber mit der Vermüllung der Meere müssen wir ganz woanders ansetzen, nämlich global den Müll vermeiden, und das geht am besten auch wieder übers Geld, und dabei haben die Staaten immer noch eine flächendeckende Macht, aufs Geld wird eh alles konzentriert.

D.h. strikte Pfandsysteme auf dem ganzen Planeten, in allen Ländern, eben in so empfindlichen Höhen, dass niemand was wegschmeißt, sondern in der Rückgabestelle wieder abgibt. Auch auf Plastikstühle und Blumentöpfe usw.
Oder dass das Bergen durch Kinder Jugendliche usw. sich gleich mal lohnt, dass Müllsammeln ein Nebenerwerb sein kann, das kann ein regelrechtes Konjunkturprogramm für die ohne Einkommen werden.
Das hat schon mal gut funktioniert, mindestens in DE-West, solange viel Pfandwaren nicht von den Käufern zurückgebracht wurden.

Darauf hinwirken, über EU und EURasien und vlt. sogar mal zusammen mit den USA, das könnte mit der Zeit schon wirken, da täten sogar Sanktionen passend sein.
Einfach den Müll nicht mehr ins Meer kommen lassen, und gerade Kunststoffflaschen, die künstliche Kontinente bilden, die wären so recht treffsicher zu beseitigen. Die bisherigen Produzenten dürften für den Altmüllbestand auch erstmal ordentlich was in die Pfandkassen spenden, um diese Altlasten wirksam anzugreifen. Wenn die Fischer weltweit lohnenden Müll fischen gehen in ihren fischleeren Randmeeren, dann wird wenigstens etwas geholfen.


----------



## Andal (25. Oktober 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha! Was willst du denn?
> Diktatur? Monarchie?


Mia brauch ma a Anarchie - mit an ganz an  stark'n Anarch'n!


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

Andal schrieb:


> Mia brauch ma a Anarchie - mit an ganz an  stark'n Anarch'n!



Der Anarch darf aber nur angeln, wenn er nicht seine Wurmdose in den Bodensee wirft, damit er damit nicht die Nordsee vermüllt!


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Oktober 2020)

Erstens mal denke ich, das hier im Bord alles vernünftige Angler sind und Ihren Müll nicht im Wasser entsorgen, sonder dahin wo er hin gehört.
Für die Angler und andere Personen, die ihren Müll im Gewässer entsorgen, kann wohl keiner was hir für und man nimmt deren Dreck eh mit, wenn man da Angelt wo die Säue waren. 

Dann gibts noch Wehr, die den Angelmüll größtenteils nicht ins Meer lassen.

Also bleiben wir bei den Meeren und deren Verschmutzung, um was es hier geht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2020)

über 60 % der gelben Säcke werden nicht recycled oder verbrannt, sondern nach Asien verklappt. 
Ist halt billiger. Dort wird das Zeug häufig einfach ins Meer entsorgt und kommt als Mikroplastik wieder zu uns zurück.
Klar ist die am Ufer zurückgelassene Wurmdose verwerflich und unschön, doch die wahren Sünder sind beim Kapital.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> doch die wahren Sünder sind beim Kapital.


Das ist leider wahr und unser Grundproblem auf diesem ziemlich kleinen Planeten überhaupt, weil die sind absolut rücksichtslos und die Naturwerte absolut nichtachtend. Sie verpissen und verseuchen diesen schönen Garten im Terrarium.

Wird aber zu politisch, das weiter auszuführen ...

Aber meiner gesendeten Petition an diese große Schöpferin, mit dem Fokus auf Eleminierung von Kapitalmacht und eben der Plutokratie, der könnt ihr euch alle anschließen , mit gesteigerten Chancen auf eine harte Reaktion!


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Oktober 2020)

Kapital ist schuld ?

Ich habe auch Kapital - auf der Bank.

Bin ich jetzt Kapitalist? - also schuld und latent "böse" ?

Führen wir Morgen wieder den Tauschhandel ein - nachdem Allen "gleiche Mittel" der sogn. Planwirtschaft zugeteilt wurden?

Verallgemeinerungen bringen Nichts.

Vor gar nicht allzulander Zeit führte das "Kapital" Papier-Tragetaschen ein und reduzierte dadurch für den Handel den Plastikmüll...

R.S.


----------



## Brillendorsch (25. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Kapital ist schuld ?
> 
> Ich habe auch Kapital - auf der Bank.
> 
> ...


ok, dann sagen wir halt die Entsorgungsindustrie mit ihrem überhöhten Gewinnstreben.
Leute, die uns vorgaukeln wie umweltfreundlich die doch alles sind und das Zeug einfach nach Asien verklappen


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Oktober 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> über 60 % der gelben Säcke werden nicht recycled oder verbrannt, sondern nach Asien verklappt.
> Ist halt billiger.


Es war beim einen  oder anderen "Entsorger" sicher noch nicht einmal angedacht irgendwas zu recyclen, sondern lediglich die Subventionen abzugreifen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Oktober 2020)

Persönliche Meinung, muss keiner mit mir teilen:

Vermüllung der Nord- und Ostsee
"nachahltige" Meeresfische bei Kaufland
usw
usw

Das Forum hat doch deutliche Tendenz redaktionell alles was mit Wasser, Gewässer und Fisch zu tun hat, uns Angler drinnen zu sehen ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2020)

Jourmalismus artet heutzutage immer mehr in den Tätigkeitsbereich von Bordsteinschwalben aus  

Ich fühle mich nur insofern betroffen, als dass die Verschmutzung der gesamten Gewässer (incl. N+O-See) eine mich und letztlich alle Angler hier dauernd berührende Realität ist, ob kranke Fische, vergiftete Fische, lieber nicht mehr essbare Fische, zuwenig Fische, zuwenig Wasserpflanzen und Brutzonen, verzweifelte Schutzversuche und Beschränkungen, teure Angellizenzen in den letzten besseren Zonen, das ist eine üble Sch......

Ich denke auch, wie schon einige schrieben, dass die Gruppe Angler ziemlich wenig zu beitragen.
Ich als Person nehme sowas wie evtl. Madendosen und öfter eben Bierflaschen und Reste auch einfach mal in einer Mülltüte mit, sieht sofort wieder schöner aus, so weh tut das auch nicht und Piefke sein führt nicht weiter, und erstaunlicherweise vermüllt es dann auch nicht wieder oder noch stärker.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (25. Oktober 2020)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch Kapital - auf der Bank.
> 
> Bin ich jetzt Kapitalist? - also schuld und latent "böse" ?


Sehr einfache Antwort:
Du bist für die Beaufsichtigung deines Kapitals verantwortlich, wie als Hundehalter für einen Pitbull.
Dass an irgendwelche Fonds und Halsabschneider zu geben, ist verantwortungslos.  Wie, wenn der Pitbull einen Kindergarten komplett niedermacht.
In dem Fall bist du schuld und sehr böse, der Teufel darf dich also demnächst rösten.
Oder du kommst aus dem endlosen Irrgarten des Spiegels im Spiegel wie Hor einfach nicht raus, das ist ein ziemlich sicheres Szenario. 

Immerhin kommt dieses Denken um (Mit-)Verantwortung jetzt langsam in der Politik an, ich hoffe mal die neuen Quellengesetze usw. werden wirklich Realität und überziehen in der nächsten Stufe auch die Finanzwelt und Banken. Kinderarbeit und Umweltstandards sind ein Anfang von Beachtung wichtiger Themen.

Aber das wird wohl mindestens so schwer wie die EU-Transaktionssteuer, ein prinzipiell sehr sinniges Vorhaben.
Aber die Erfassung aller Transaktionen lässt eher Britannien brexiten und die Oligarchen sämtliche Verrenkungen und Manipulationen machen, als dass das mal umgesetzt werden kann.
Das wäre ja noch schöner, wenn der Staat über alle Finanzbewegungen Cent-genau bescheid wüßte ...
Eher baut man wieder mal einen Hampelmann-Politiker auf.

Also, Verantwortung hört beim Geld nicht auf, sondern fängt da erst richtig an.
Denn aktuell türmen sich die Geldberge zu Massen und einer Supermacht auf, schlimmer als bei Dagobert Duck.
Das Interesse nach Geldvermehrung ist rücksichtlos unterwegs, und so werden wir immer größere Probleme bekommen mit der Naturzerstörung, eben nun im größten Lebensraum Weltmeere, von alleine stoppt diese Gier nach Geldvermehrung sicher nicht.


----------



## NaabMäx (25. Oktober 2020)

Wenn man ein Problem beheben will, muss man die Ursache analysieren und abstellen.
Nun schicke ich mal vorher, dass man immer was noch besser machen kann, natürlich auch Deutschland.

Atlantik / Nordsee:
Irgendwie kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen, dass der illegal entsorgte Müll vor Asien (Indischer Ozean und Pazifik im Atlantik landet? 
Gar nicht mag es in meinen Kopf, dass der in der Ostsee rum schwimmen soll?
Vielleicht schmeissen die den von Flugzeugen ab. 

Trotzdem finde ich es richtig, dass die Regierung den Müllhandel stoppen müsste. (Ob das nur Deutschland so macht?)
Und die Probleme selber zu lösen hat.

Aber irgendwie scheint mir die Ursache des Mülles in Nord und Ostsee noch nicht erkannt zu sein.
Vielleicht schaut sich doch jemand mal die Meeresströmungen und gewisse Länder und deren Müllentsorgung im speziellen an.

Also entweder verklappt Deutschland selber Müll in den beiden Meeren, was ich ausser ein bisschen Tourimüll, nicht glaube, oder wir jammern über Probleme die andere Länder erzeugen oder wie erklärt man das?

Ostsee:
Schicken wir unseren Müll an die Anrainerstaaten der Ostsee und die pflanzen uns den wieder vor die Tür (Meeresentsorgung)?
Ist das größtenteils gar nicht unser Müll?
Mögliche Verursacher: Russland, Estland, Lettland, Litauen, Polen, Deutschland, Dänemark, Schweden, Finnland.
Irgendwie, fehlt mir der Glaube, dass da Deutschland so schlecht abschneidet, wie man es versucht zu vermitteln.

Nordsee:
Kommt der Müll über den Golfstrom aus Mittelamerika, USA, GB, Spanien, Portugal, Frankreich, Holland, Belgien, oder doch nur aus D?
Ist die große Masse tatsächlich unser Müll? Was davon ist unser Müll?
Die deutschen, abgerissene Netze bleiben. Natürlich auch die der anderen. Wer wieviel, wäre wohl ermittelbar.
Das kann man vermutlich schnell ermitteln, von wie vielen Netzen man in D sprechen kann.
Auch hier fehlt mir der Glaube.

Oder versucht man sich darin, durch fehlende Handhabe auf gewisse Regierungen und deren Müllproblematik, die Verantwortung über die Entsorgung von Fremdmüll zu übernehmen und leistet somit einen nützlichen Beitrag an der Natur, den man aber selber so nicht verursacht hat. Vielleicht auch dadurch, weil geg. unser Müll im Pazifik und Indischen Ozean rum schwimmt, wenn das mit der exportierten Meeresverklappung so stimmt. (Dann wärs ja ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit.)











Ostsee: Rote und Grüne Pfeile sind Oberflächenströmungen


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Darf man mal fragen was den nun Status ist, in der Nor-Ostsee und der Müllproblematik?
Während Corona gabs keinen Tourismus. Das war doch eine gute Gelegenheit das Thema weiter zu analysieren. (Fähren, Frachter, Schifffahrt im allgemeinen, Gastronomie, Einheimische, Treibgut, usw.)


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (11. Juli 2021)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Darf man mal fragen was den nun Status ist, in der Nor-Ostsee und der Müllproblematik?
> Während Corona gabs keinen Tourismus. Das war doch eine gute Gelegenheit das Thema weiter zu analysieren. (Fähren, Frachter, Schifffahrt im allgemeinen, Gastronomie, Einheimische, Treibgut, usw.)



Da muss ich glatt demnächst einmal über den Deich linsen. Ansonsten sind die ausbleibenden Touristen schon auch ein Segen für uns Einheimische.
Bei Ebbe können wir endlich wieder ungestört Altölfässer ins Watt bringen oder auch die verhasste Schwiegermutter entsorgen.


----------



## NaabMäx (11. Juli 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Bei Ebbe können wir endlich wieder ungestört Altölfässer ins Watt bringen oder auch die verhasste Schwiegermutter entsorgen.


Wenns dir ausgehen, sag bescheid, - könnt liefern - egal was.


----------

